# Best Taco You Ever Ate!



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Im a self proclaimed Taco connoisseur and lovem all. Fish, shrimp, beef, cheekun. Doesn't matter. Eggs and chorizo with some fresh Pico...umm, ummm.

Where have y'all been that served your favorites and what we're they?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

La Brisa's were pretty dang good..beef or fajita. IMO after they finished the remodel, raised their prices, got a new manager, not as friendly and the quality went down. 

Cheap tacos from jack-in-the-box are good for some reason...not sure what's inside..might not want to know lol

oh well, don't eat out much and should not be eating them anyways


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

For fast food tacos, it's hard to beat Torchy's.

OneDayScratch, in our neck of the woods my favorite is Baytown Cafe on Market street in old Baytown.

http://www.yelp.com/biz/baytown-cafe-baytown


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

"La Brisa's were pretty dang good..beef or fajita. IMO after they finished the remodel, raised their prices, got a new manager, not as friendly and the quality went down."

Definitely, their quality went down and prices went up. We go to the one on 146 every Friday night. Been trying to talk the family into a different place. Guess the happy hour margaritas keep us coming back.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Ken's in Austin!!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Bocephus said:


> For fast food tacos, it's hard to beat Torchy's.
> 
> OneDayScratch, in our neck of the woods my favorite is Baytown Cafe on Market street in old Baytown.
> 
> http://www.yelp.com/biz/baytown-cafe-baytown


The bride has eaten there and says it's purty good.

I liked pappa soliz on 146 North of 10. They sold out and I haven't made my way back. Those were really good carne guisada tacos....

I had a good fish taco at outriggers, a great beef Taco at the original ninfas.

Our last tropical storm gathering, Chazz1007 and I made shrimp and eggs with aged Gouda and Pico. Those were epic!

Up and down the coast there are some good ones....let's here them!


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Torchy's is pretty good stuff, I like their pork/green chili taco. My daughter swears by velvet taco on Washington Ave.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Gentlemen do not kiss & tell. :wink:


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Mary's in Brazoria has the best breakfast tacos.Period. and the carne guisada ain't bad either.just over the bridge on 521, by Stewarts grocery. Yum.

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Brothers Tacos on Leeland


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

DANO said:


> Gentlemen do not kiss & tell. :wink:


French tacos are another thread...hee hee.

Texas tacos here!


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Harbormaster said:


> Brothers Tacos on Leeland


R u in Sargent now? Saw a Brown truck earlier, want to stop by and introduce myself. Golf cart fully charged, Reba's getting antsy.

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

steve holchak said:


> R u in Sargent now? Saw a Brown truck earlier, want to stop by and introduce myself. Golf cart fully charged, Reba's getting antsy.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


Nevermind wife wants to go to the beach

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## tinman03 (May 21, 2006)

Hollywood1053 said:


> Ken's in Austin!!


X2


----------



## reelbusy (Feb 7, 2008)

Texas Honey Ham, on Bee Cave Rd. in West Lake Hills, near Austin.

My favorite, Bacon, Onion, Sausage,Serrano, Potato, Egg & Cheese.

Pure heaven in a taco!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I am sure this won't count, but my mom use to make her own corn tortillas and fry them up and load them up with Mexican ground beef topped with fresh vegetables and cheese. They were a little on the greasy side and a tad heavy on the salt, but they were the best.

After being raised on those, geez? Hard call


I'd have to say for the money, Stripes a a pretty good chorizo and egg taco. Just get s smear of refried beans when you order, maybe a little extra egg too. Their tortillas are a little too big for one cooking spoon of egg. A little salt to top it off.


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

One that really sticks out as good was at 3am street vendor in boys town 35 years ago.


----------



## reelbusy (Feb 7, 2008)

Fishing Logic said:


> One that really sticks out as good was at 3am street vendor in boys town 35 years ago.


Those were the days....


----------



## beazwelding (Feb 22, 2007)

Ray's Drive Inn, in San Antonio Texas the puffy tacos are hit N!!

raysdriveinn.net


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Never had any better tacos than the ones we [the bride] makes at home. And yes Da Reel Daddy, you moms would count imho.


----------



## Igofish (Apr 18, 2010)

reelbusy said:


> Those were the days....


Yes sir. They certainly were


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

bill said:


> *Cheap tacos from jack-in-the-box are good for some reason...not sure what's inside..might not want to know lol*


Nothing better than a jack-in-the-box taco after a a night of adult beverages!


----------



## songogetme (Oct 13, 2006)

La Haceinda in Mont Belvieu is good. The blue taco truck at Valero on FM 1942 is good also.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Taco Truck*

Let's see if any of you oilfield feller's recognize this one. Just about the best gordita's I have eaten besides some I have had that were home made by a friend of mine's wife. That one is cabeza but I have tried them all, if they use Alpo I want their recipe. I don't have a picture of a little place in Christine but I got a couple there one morning that sure were good.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Tita's Tacos in Humble is awesome! B'fast and lunch only. Owner works the line and is very friendly.

Jack-in-the-Box tacos are frozen then they deep fry them. I was inside one night and a stoner at the drive-thru ordered 30. I watched them deep fry them. Not bad for 2 = $.99.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

:clover:


essayons75 said:


> Tita's Tacos in Humble is awesome! B'fast and lunch only. Owner works the line and is very friendly.
> 
> Jack-in-the-Box tacos are frozen then they deep fry them. I was inside one night and a stoner at the drive-thru ordered 30. I watched them deep fry them. Not bad for 2 = $.99.


I think we ordered 60-75 in my young drunk life. They weren't too excited.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I hurled a gut full of Jack in the Box tacos after a night of drankin and dancing at Dome Shadows, about 1967. Can't eat em to this day.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

*Best one I had all day*

Fresh blackfin tuna...


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Right on*



portalto said:


> Nothing better than a jack-in-the-box taco after a a night of adult beverages!


I second that, you get 20 for ten bucks:texasflag


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Tita's*

Uh oh, there is more than one! This one is way west and south of Humble.

Tita's Tacos in Humble is awesome! B'fast and lunch only. Owner works the line and is very friendly.


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Bob's Taco. Rosenberg


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

redexpress said:


> I hurled a gut full of Jack in the Box tacos after a night of drankin and dancing at Dome Shadows, about 1967. Can't eat em to this day.


 That wasn't the taco's fault. You have to consume an insurantable amout of booze for Jack In The Box tacos to not help. At least from what I can remember from 25 (or so) years ago.


----------



## kris_tx (May 24, 2004)

*Tacos*

La India Bonita in league city is good.


----------



## Whaler 285 (Jul 22, 2011)

The taco vendors from the streets of Reynosa have the best tacos by far.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Wado said:


> Uh oh, there is more than one! This one is way west and south of Humble.
> 
> Tita's Tacos in Humble is awesome! B'fast and lunch only. Owner works the line and is very friendly.


 This is the one in Humble.
http://www.yelp.com/biz/titas-taco-house-humble


----------



## biged412 (Mar 8, 2005)

*Habaneros Taco Place*

In Seabrook by McDonalds. Very Good.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Taco.com or panchitos off 6 in alvin taco city off 35 for South sider burrito


----------



## mjz (Jan 11, 2008)

Chalu Burger in Laredo is probably the best I've ever eaten. Taco Palenque is darn good too, I know they've opened a few in SA and I think there's one in Houston. Pirata with guac, mmm.

There's a new place here in Port A called El Pairaiso that people are raving about, but I haven't tried it yet. Maybe tomorrow if it's not too busy.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Almost forgot. Laredo on washington

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

JFolm said:


> Fresh blackfin tuna...


Green sent Jeremy. I bet that taste awesome! "Hook" a brother up....


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

*Villa Arcos Tacos*

Villa Arcos breakfast tacos, in a lot of people's opinion, can't be beat! Strictly breakfast tacos. Made to order breakfast tacos that are ummm, ummm, good. Put it this way, I always tell people, when you first eat them, it will just taste like a good breakfast taco. It isn't until the next time you have a taco from somewhere else that you start to realize just how dang good they are. Truth! They are right on Navigation Street, close to the Original Ninfas by Downtown. Little red taco house at the corner of Navigation and Palmer St. You owe it to yourself to try their tacos if you get a chance.

https://www.facebook.com/OriginalVillaArcos/


----------



## jmbrittain (May 28, 2011)

Las Palmas in Victoria does a pretty good carnitas. You can order the large taco and it can be a good breakfast/lunch combo. 
There's a convince store in Cuero "Andy's" that does a pretty awesome breakfast taco. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

OnedayScratch said:


> Green sent Jeremy. I bet that taste awesome! "Hook" a brother up....


I've got an assortment waiting on ya.


----------



## popeye_iv (Oct 29, 2015)

Bearded.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Papasita's (Fort Worth) fried fish taco's.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Taco Loco in Sweeny, or the one in Bay City.
Taco Loredo from Stripes ain't bad either.
JIB tacos are a big hit around hear also

Taco Bell crunchy and the crunchie tacos from DQ are good also


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Torchys is the best imho


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

Went to Mr. Sombreros in League City last night for the first time and had the Tacos de Taqueria (or something like that). They were excellent.

I've never had Torchy's but I have never heard anyone say anything bad about them yet. I do agree about the JITB tacos after a night of overindulgence...hard to beat.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

steve holchak said:


> Almost forgot. Laredo on washington
> 
> Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


The spicy sausage are badazz!
The line out the door not so much.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Mary's Taco here in Shiner is hard to beat. There bound to be some Eagleford guys that can vouch for that, plenty of trucks stop by every morning.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Pleak taco truck by the light.

Al pastor on corn


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Fishing Logic said:


> One that really sticks out as good was at 3am street vendor in boys town 35 years ago.


I've had a few dozens of those myself.



reelbusy said:


> Those were the days....


Agreed! :texasflag

I also agree with Taco Peleque. The fully loaded one with guac. They've got two in SA now but the original one in Laredo just seems better but probably because it's in Laredo. Lol


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

There is/was a food truck around New Braunfels called Where's That Truck?!.... that served up pulled pork tacos w/ a mango salsa that was by far the best taco I have ever had.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

I made these awhile back. May have to nab me some Jack n da crack in the morning!


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Nora's Tacos in Sabinal.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

cubera said:


> Nora's Tacos in Sabinal.


Agree here as well. I get them from there quite often actually. Their pico is pretty darn good.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

popeye_iv said:


> Bearded.


Sent from my A1-840FHD using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Harbormaster said:


> Brothers Tacos on Leeland


^This


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Chronic Tacos, Costa Mesa


----------



## Tburford87 (Apr 8, 2015)

Hollywood1053 said:


> Ken's in Austin!!


Best breakfast taco, for sure!


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Fuego in College Station is worth a mention


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Bazinga!



DANO said:


> Gentlemen do not kiss & tell. :wink:


----------



## huntindad (Jul 9, 2011)

i have had Ken's tacos, and like folks have said...they are good.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Jack in the Box 2 fer .99-Just don't look inside.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

I don't get the rage about Torchy's.
It is mediocre fare for high prices at best.
I'll take a Alamo taco on Berry Road any day over them.
I must be in the minority, they are crowded a lot. hwell:


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Came from my kitchen, prepared by my beautiful wife.


----------



## rpduke (May 19, 2005)

City Tortilla Factory in Ingleside. Some of the best in Texas, no doubt.


----------



## BigFishinTank (May 30, 2015)

Habanero's Tacos on 146 North of the Kemah Bridge. 
They have several meats to choose from, but they are not typical of what you find in Texas. These are Yucatan style. The Cochinita Pibil and Pastor with Pineapple are some of the best. If you like breakfast stuff ask for the Choripappas, potatos sauteed in chorizo. Terrible for diets and arteries but an incredible moment for tastebuds!!
:texasflag


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Court said:


> Jack in the Box 2 fer .99-Just don't look inside.


Standard go to for me too! They know how to cook worm meat, at JIB!


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

Runway said:


> I don't get the rage about Torchy's.
> It is mediocre fare for high prices at best.
> I'll take a Alamo taco on Berry Road any day over them.
> I must be in the minority, they are crowded a lot. hwell:


I agree about Torchy's. They are good, not great, and way overpriced. Also a PITA to get in and out of.


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

Hula Hut's baja shrimp taco with the jalapino ranch of Torchy's Scallywag. Tender coconut-battered shrimp, bacon, green chiles, shredded cheese & pickled onions, topped with homemade Peach Habanero Jam & cilantro. Served on a flour tortilla.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

The best taco I ever ate was at the Y. I believe it was fish.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Taco al pastor with onions and cilantro at the original Taqueria Jalisco One on Port in Corpus


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Was at Texas Southmost College!


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

Laredo taco @ Polaris and Padre Blvd. 5:00 in the morning hungover as heck. Good stuff!


----------



## Fishin' Trip (Dec 16, 2010)

Pete's Tantalizing Taco's from Maudie's in Austin....still haven't found a breakfast taco to beat it...their salsa is also one of the best I've ever had...homemade daily

Tita's in Humble is good but nothing like Maudie's.

Second the thought on Torchy's being good but not all it's cracked up to be


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Runway said:


> I don't get the rage about Torchy's.
> It is mediocre fare for high prices at best.
> I must be in the minority, they are crowded a lot. hwell:


Agreed, I had two different kinds and they tasted like someone who didn't have a clue tried too hard and charged too much.


----------



## ThanksandGigem (Sep 1, 2015)

FREON said:


> Taco al pastor with onions and cilantro at the original Taqueria Jalisco One on Port in Corpus


I had some of these in Vera Cruz. Awesome!


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Vertical. ..


----------



## FSSU3 (Nov 18, 2015)

Only the best right?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

All tacos are good tacos just some better than others. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*What About the Rocksprings Shell Station?*

Where are all the real men and true outdoorsmen/hunters? I have heard from many other fellow-hunters and have been there myself with members of my hunting party. After a few long days of hunting and late nights of drinking then going there in the early morning hours when you are starting the drive home with your harvested game, you stop there, gas up and buy 6+ tacos for yourself and the fellow-hunters that are riding with you! They were hot, tasted great, hit the spot (the empty spot in your alcohol-ladened stomach), were not skimpy, were wrapped well, were reasonably priced and service was reasonably fast if you weren't in a long line behind fellow-hunters (but if you were you could brag about how well you did)!!! Where are you fellow-Rocksprings hunters and Shell taco eaters??? Let's hear it!!! Torchy's, that's for sissies!!!


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

MarkU said:


> Standard go to for me too! They know how to cook worm meat, at JIB!


Deep fried tacos.

Houston to jasper food.

3 along the way.

--------------

We never become who God created us to be trying to be like everybody else.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

^^^ Calle del Taco after bar hopping was a must to bring down the buzz before crossing back.



Whaler 285 said:


> The taco vendors from the streets of Reynosa have the best tacos by far.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Ceviche tacos in Cabo San Lucas*

Wife and I stopped at this place last summer for an early lunch. I ordered the ceviche tacos and they were fresh and great. The place was not full yet and the owner (Brian Soloman below) came by and asked how we liked the food. I told him I had never had ceviche tacos before. He said those were his favorite.

http://www.solomonslandingcabo.com/


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

C&D's in Baytown 

beef, quesadilla, spicy potatoes, beans, cheese and bacon its also good with chicken i like the shredded beef and chicken more than the fajita but they are both good.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Place may not even be there anymore...and this is a breakfast taco example.

Best breakfast taco ever was in Hebbronville.

Little taco shack...they made the tacos and kept them in a smoker....hot, with a little smoke flavor, melted cheese...and healthy portions!

Man that's been 10+ years ago and I still remember it!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I love me some tacos. Torchys and Velvet are a new breed. A gourmet taco. Superior ingredients. They really are an excellent product. That said, I like all tacos. Taco bell, jack in the box, Tito's. But the very best? Torchys. Without question


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

The best thing about Torchy's are the corn tortillas. Seem like homemade from scratch and not from corn flour. My turn down were the salsas. They are more like a cream with very mild or no chile. A taco without a good salsa becomes a wrap.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

ralph7 said:


> The spicy sausage are badazz!
> The line out the door not so much.


Gotta go early 6am

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

adpostel said:


> Villa Arcos breakfast tacos, in a lot of people's opinion, can't be beat! Strictly breakfast tacos. Made to order breakfast tacos that are ummm, ummm, good. Put it this way, I always tell people, when you first eat them, it will just taste like a good breakfast taco. It isn't until the next time you have a taco from somewhere else that you start to realize just how dang good they are. Truth! They are right on Navigation Street, close to the Original Ninfas by Downtown. Little red taco house at the corner of Navigation and Palmer St. You owe it to yourself to try their tacos if you get a chance.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/OriginalVillaArcos/


Villa Arcos is A+++++. Chacho's off 6-10 between Kirby and Buffalo Speedway is also good. Chacho's is open 24/7. Try the bean and cheese, chorizo and egg..........muy bueno!!!!!

Cherry Top Bakery-915 College Ave, South Houston, TX. They have a steam table inside. Good homemade flour tortillas for your tacos! Muy bueno tambien!!!


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

The best fish tacos I've had were at JJ'S Oyster on University Dr. in Ft. Worth. 

Fuzzy's makes a very tasty beef fajita taco. (not a huge fan of there other Baja style tacos)


----------



## Zerofold (Aug 13, 2014)

Surprised nobody's brought up Irma's yet. Def my favorite other than Bob's in Rosenberg or Torchy's.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Catch n Cooks In Spring*

Guess only a few have been to Captain Dave's Catch n Cook Casa in Spring.lol . Love fresh Feech Tacos... Maybe One Day ...OneDay.....

2 Of my Favs

Snapper Feech Tacos ( dark beer battered n Citrus ) with Jimaca Red Slaw, Roasted Pineapple Sauce, Roasted Tomato Avocado salsa

2. 
Red Chile Achoite Feech Tacos with Hatch Pepper Guacamole n Jimica Relish

Marinated in a Anchoite, chile arbor,passalia citrus conconption.

http://www.2coolfishing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1585489

http://www.2coolfishing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=567769


----------



## Sancroix (Sep 13, 2011)

steve holchak said:


> Gotta go early 6am
> 
> Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


Glad to read the thread and see some mentions for Laredos Taqueria on Washington and Snover. I'm San Antonian, born and bred, but been living in Houston over 15 years. A friend introduced me to Laredos one day and I would eat there every day, if I could. Yes, the line goes out the door, but it moves at a decent clip, and the line is evidence of what can be had inside. Barbacoa; Chorizo con huevo; spicy fajita; picadillo.

Now I'm staring at the office cafeteria's version of "beef stew" and salting it with my tears.

And Yes! Momma's cooking does indeed count. My Mom (may God rest her soul) would make carne guisada that I would waste a stack of tortillas to sop up all the sauce.


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

Taco's Ernesto (not to be confused with Ernesto's Tacos) on McCart St. in Ft. Worth has great tacos and a great cantaloupe agua fresca.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Jack in the box. I love those things!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Mick R. said:


> Fuzzy's makes a very tasty beef fajita taco.


My Dad refuses to ever eat there just because of the name. :rotfl:


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

Captain Dave said:


> Guess only a few have been to Captain Dave's Catch n Cook Casa in Spring.lol . Love fresh Feech Tacos... Maybe One Day ...OneDay.....
> 
> 2 Of my Favs
> 
> ...


There you go again. Showing off and rubbing it in. 










I'll put up my abuela's style of tacos up against anything in town.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Speaking of fish tacos...we were off Mazatlan trolling for billfish, I was starving and getting too much diesel fumes. Went up on the bridge with the capt. to get some air. He was eating a fish taco, about halfway into it. He asked: you hungry? Yeah. You want this one...his fish taco. What do you say....heck yeah. Pretty good taco.
Hey, why does it seem there are Taco Palenque's on every corner in Laredo? What is Palenque anyway?


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

Mapache's in Puerto Vallarta, ate there several times during a three day visit


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Musquiz Mx ... 1977..
we did a rodeo in the bullfighting arena there
well, we mostly entertained the locals in a fun little do-dah where a bunch of us from SWTx squared of w/ a few local guys who attended SWTJC
they had a fine party for us in the plaza.... 
we were fed well and they laughed at our antics w/ a few Mx fighting bulls...
some very nice folks who welcomed a few young Tx boys and dang ... we had some great tacos every time we turned around...
there was a little beer, too!


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

Solis Casa de Tacos in Stafford is one of my favorite!!!!


----------



## blacksheep76 (Apr 22, 2010)

The spicy sausage at Laredo on Washington are my favorite.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

La India bonita off 518 and hwy 3 is hard to beat also especially with all the free sides.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

blacksheep76 said:


> The spicy sausage at Laredo on Washington are my favorite.


They are good. Had 2 every morning, mon thru fri,for 10 years before work.


----------



## grittydog (Jan 16, 2008)

There is a Cheveron station in LOMAX area that serves white boy tacos and the Tacos are big and good....Hash brown, eggs sausage and cheese


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Fajita. Taco Palenque 
Breakfast. On a hillside in Monterrey while working out there 
Fish Tacos. I think it's called Captain Bob's on SPI between carwash and go cart track.


----------



## driftwood2 (Jun 6, 2005)

As a another poster stated " is there a bad taco". My best taco was in the New Mexico desert at Ojo Caliente hot springs. Probably had to with the company I was with and after three days of skiing Taos. It was made with mahi mahi, jicama slaw, mango salsa and etc. topped with fresh avocado. 

The sweet corn bean salsa from Kroger goes really well on fish taco.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Tacos de Trompa or de Bistec at Sierra Madre Taco Co .on Louetta at Eldridge. Just like the street tacos in Mexico City.


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

Couple years ago I stopped at the Texas Taco Company in Baytown (now closed). I had the Jamaican Jerk Chicken Taco. Best taco I've ever had.


----------



## chrigging (Aug 10, 2012)

steverino said:


> Where are all the real men and true outdoorsmen/hunters? I have heard from many other fellow-hunters and have been there myself with members of my hunting party. After a few long days of hunting and late nights of drinking then going there in the early morning hours when you are starting the drive home with your harvested game, you stop there, gas up and buy 6+ tacos for yourself and the fellow-hunters that are riding with you! They were hot, tasted great, hit the spot (the empty spot in your alcohol-ladened stomach), were not skimpy, were wrapped well, were reasonably priced and service was reasonably fast if you weren't in a long line behind fellow-hunters (but if you were you could brag about how well you did)!!! Where are you fellow-Rocksprings hunters and Shell taco eaters??? Let's hear it!!! Torchy's, that's for sissies!!!


The carne guisada tacos are where its at! I always get two for the ride home, and maybe a bags of m&m's...Dr Pepper..:texasflag


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Mine. I get 4-5 lbs of beef cheek meat (cachete de res) and cook it overnight in the crockpot. Cook some corn tortillas in the cast iron skillet, chop some onion and cilantro..... good eatin'!


----------



## FishingMudGuy (Aug 13, 2014)

I was in the valley two weeks ago. Stopped by "El Pato" in Harlingen and had the carne guisada tacos. They were very good.


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

Tacos Ernesto on McCart St. in Ft. Worth has killer good chipotle chicken and pork in green chile tacos.


----------

